# Zumba for wii?



## Louise23

Anyone tried this? I reallly really wanna get it.. I've been toldZumba is great for losing weight? Is it worth buying? TIA x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Ive also been told its great for loosing weight i want it for kinect.


----------



## TTC LADY

I Go to Zumba class at local gym. is there a wii version. We have wii fit so would be interesred in wii for Zumba.


----------



## katiekittykat

I'd be interested in hearing any reviews too x


----------



## Miss_d

ive just bought it for the kinect and i cant get past the signing in bit, its driving me mad, once my OH comes in i will get him to help me with it and i will let you know what its like for the xbox


----------



## ames_x

I've watched a few videos on YouTube and going to buy it from asda tomorrow when it's released  i haven't got the time for the classes and this looks like good fun, can't wait! Plus haven't used my wii i'n months ha..


----------



## ames_x

I read the date wrong it's released next month :blush: but I've pre ordered from asda for £29.31 &#57358;


----------



## Laura--x

Really ?? Ive wanted to go to zumba classes for ages but have no-one to go with and dont want to go on my own :( lol definately gotta get that when its released ! xx


----------



## africaqueen

What is Zumba? lol. I have heard it mentioned quiet a lot the past few wks . I have a wii and do the wii fit and just dance xxx


----------



## Louise23

I alsodo wii fit and just dance.. also do a treadmill but my mate goes tozumba classes and lost loads.. so was wondering if it would be the same on wii? can order it from my catalogue for delievery 28th jan.. think ill order it .. worth a go :haha: plus it miiiight be fun!


----------

